# Drilling Rig Activity and Your Opinion



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's the link to drilling activity so you can keep up with it yourself.

We've already dropped 16 rigs this last period. It will be interesting to see if that trend continues with the falling prices of crude oil.  Baker Hughes Rotary Rig Counts

*Take this poll and let's see what you think and compare it with others.*


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Activity and Your Opinion

Tex that looks very impressing, how many do you own,but more important how many do you want to sell. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 2, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Activity and Your Opinion



I'm selling all of the red ones, Hollis. Each one for the price of a barrel of oil! Just email me the check, and I'll email you a deed to your very own well. I'll even send you a picture of it suitable for framing!

Don't forget to do the poll at the top of the page!


----------



## utmtman (Aug 2, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Activity and Your Opinion

Sorry but I would have to say none of the above.  Since we already drill now and we are drilling daily.  Dont want to keep prices high.   The next president is a joke.   And the last two follow right along with that joke so??????   I think we should just try building some refineries and than go from there.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 2, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Activity and Your Opinion

Need to do it ALL.  Nukes, Drill, Refineries, Oil Shale, Oil to Gas.  And hit the Greenies over the head until they get the picture. :laugh:  :approve:  :evil:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 3, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Activity and Your Opinion

I voted DL for President  :approve:


----------



## utmtman (Aug 4, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Activity and Your Opinion

I second that vote. LOL


----------



## hertig (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Activity and Your Opinion

The problem is not getting more oil; we send some of our oil out of the country to get refined today.  The problem is that the environmental nazies have prevented existing refineries from being updated or new refineries from being constructed.


----------



## utmtman (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Activity and Your Opinion

They are not the only ones.  Similar problem here in Utah a couple of years ago the power company wanted to build a new relay power station and the usual by everyone was; "not in my back yard".  Power company told that entire part of the city that they could not run air conditioners the following summer due to no way to provide power for them.  They quickly decided on a acceptable location for that station.  We have the same on refineries everyone says not in my back yard.  Wonder what they would say if we told them that that city or state would have to pay more for fuel the next five years than other places.  Bet they might just agree to build it.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Activity and Your Opinion

That won't work, Lee. For some reason unknown to me for 30 years, The gas stations closest to the refinery is the most expensive gas around.

Heck, we have a Shell station that is on the other side of the freeway from the Shell refinery that has ALWAYS been the most expensive.

I always wondered why they didn't just tap a line from the refinery direct!


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Activity and Your Opinion



There use to be a Shell station as you pulled into the main gate at the refinery. It was always the most expensive in town.



I'm surprised, this topic has had over 240 hits and only 6 responses to the survey. come on people.


----------

